# Trout With Skin on



## flatsjunky (Aug 3, 2014)

Does anyone scale cut to size and cook their trout with the skin on?


----------



## Fishtexx (Jun 29, 2004)

No skin, no bone trout filets only for me. Redfish on the half shell. I also filet my flounder.


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

flatsjunky said:


> Does anyone scale cut to size and cook their trout with the skin on?


I guess if you were wanting to cook it on the grill it would be a good idea to scale the filets and leave the skin on. I think it would help keep the meat from falling apart.

I never have left the skin on a trout filet.


----------



## Red3Fish (Jun 4, 2004)

I am so old, we always scaled trout, before filleting the skin off was "invented", somewhere around the late 60's/early 70's. We wouldn't keep any RF over about 18" due to the trouble of scaling them (this was back when the limit was 15", if I remember right).

For scaling trout and flounder, it is hard to beat a SS wire brush!!

For smaller trout, like up to 18" (live length) I like to leave the skin on. The smaller ones, I fry the whole filet, not cut up. It kinda gives it a little extra crunch, and is kinda a pretty presentation. I still scale the smaller ones.

Later
R3F


----------



## bludaze (Sep 1, 2004)

I have cooked them as you would a rainbow trout with excellent results, they are really not that different


----------



## RogerTherk (Aug 24, 2011)

i guess if you don't see the trout worms...


----------



## GeeTee (Aug 8, 2014)

I hardly ever remove the skin off of my trout and leave the fillets whole - that's how we grew up eating fish. Having said that you need to scale and debone the fillet completely. Lightly sprinkle some soya sauce onto the meat seat of the fillet, sprinkle and pat preferred fish spice into the fillet - lightly dust fillet in flour with spices mixture. Pan fry (dont deep fry) in canola oil (if only 1/2 pieces of fish drop a stick of butter in the pan instead of the canola with some garlic to taste) on med/high heat till golden brown. Fillet should fry 80% on the skin side first, 20% on the meat side just to give it some color. Remove from pan an pat down with paper towels to remove any excess oil. Season with a couple drops of fresh lemon juice.

Theory behind keeping the skin on (i grew up at the coast on a different continent where we ate lots of reef fish) is not only to keep the meat intact when pan frying but it prevents the fish from being over cooked, it almost steams through the skin. It usually flakes apart.

Everyone should try it at least once. Sometimes the skin becomes nice and crispy too if the heat is a little high and you`re cooking it with butter ........ mmmmmm

PS : Remember to score the fillets on the skin side (i do at least 3 score lines) before spicing else the fillet will curl up when it hits the hot grease.


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Not a Spec, but a rainbow from last week. My Daughter got me this self contained scale for my B- Day. 

Scaled> Battered>Browned > Sauced n Baked

Once in a while I will do a whole Spec or a filet with skin on..


----------



## bludaze (Sep 1, 2004)

RogerTherk said:


> i guess if you don't see the trout worms...[/QUOTE
> 
> Stick with the veggie burgers


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

Growin up in Country never heard of Filets all fish was was scaled and eaten with skin on...catfish were fried with skin on too...Do I do it now ?no most of time I filet..Easier and less mess and storage space..


----------

